# What would be a good selling price for a 300 pound hog?



## emke (Nov 4, 2004)

We have a man that wants to buy one of our bigger hogs to take to the processor. We have no idea what to charge for a 300 pound hog. Any ideas? If it is too low we would just keep her ourselves and put her in the freezer. But if we can get enough to pay for the feed and care into her it would be worth the price, since we have others we can butcher. What would you be willing to sell a 300 pounder at? TIA


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

we sold a cull breeding gilt for $66/cwt. Our butcher hogs we sell for $100/cwt and no one blinks an eye. 
www.geocities.com/gonzalesshowpigs


----------



## emke (Nov 4, 2004)

A silly question. What is cwt?


----------



## frog1437 (Mar 21, 2005)

CWT Hundred Weight (C for Centum, a hundred and Wt for weight ) I think that is what it stands for.


----------



## Siryet (Jun 29, 2002)

emke said:


> We have a man that wants to buy one of our bigger hogs to take to the processor. We have no idea what to charge for a 300 pound hog. Any ideas? If it is too low we would just keep her ourselves and put her in the freezer. But if we can get enough to pay for the feed and care into her it would be worth the price, since we have others we can butcher. What would you be willing to sell a 300 pounder at? TIA


I get 70 cents per pound live weight in River Valley Arkansas. I sell at 230 to 250 lbs. I did sell one that weighed 290 lbs but only because I measured incorrectly.


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

yes, cwt is per hundred....sorry. To translate....66cents/pound or 1.00/pound.


----------



## headintodawoods (Sep 28, 2004)

Siryet,

Were do live in Arkansas. I have looking to buy a pig to put in the freezer. How much does the processing usually cost?

Chuck


----------



## Siryet (Jun 29, 2002)

headintodawoods said:


> Siryet,
> 
> Were do live in Arkansas. I have looking to buy a pig to put in the freezer. How much does the processing usually cost?
> 
> Chuck


*Hi Chuck,
We live outside of Ft Smith, 30 miles to the east off hwy 22. BUT I don't have any more to sell. Sold my last one last week but if you are serious about getting one for the freezer I can raise one for you next season.

I get mine about March/April and raise them to 250 lbs on the hoof and sell them to indivuals.

I only raise five or six so I can keep better control over them and make them gentle for loading time. If you want I can get weanlings if you want to raise them in the winter. They are white pigs.

Have a great day. 

My e-mail is [email protected]*


----------

